
Ask HN: It's 2016, what software/tools do you use to write your resume? - edge17
Just wondering if anything&#x27;s changed in the last 10-15 years in terms of software used specifically for the purpose of writing a resume? Or is MS Word still the de facto standard tool?
======
greenyoda
Why pay for MS Office when you can get LibreOffice for free? (It can even
produce Word-readable files.)

I'm not sure why I'd need specialized software for editing a resume. It's a
short and simple document that any word processor can easily handle.

~~~
orionblastar
Agreed, LibreOffice is free and it handles some of the MS-Office documents
formats as well in case your potential employer needs a Word document or
something.

[https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-
fresh/](https://www.libreoffice.org/download/libreoffice-fresh/)

Even has torrents to download it via BitTorrent. I hope other FOSS apps use
Torrents to download them, it is a better way to download and not have
Internet timeout errors cancel your download.

------
heydonovan
JSON Resume: [https://jsonresume.org/](https://jsonresume.org/)

The project isn't as active as it used to be though.

------
Davidbrcz
Latex with moderncv

------
lambdafunc
latex -> pdf

